

XBMC 11 is released - AndrewDucker
http://xbmc.org/natethomas/2012/03/24/xbmc-11-0-eden/

======
AndrewDucker
For those people that don't know - XBMC started off as a hack for the original
XBox that made it into a media centre.

It's since become a stand-alone media app, installable on everything from the
Apple TV to Linux. It plays everything you throw at it, keeps track of where
you were up to when you last hit pause, and happily interconnects with all
sorts of sources.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Speaking of pausing, one of my favourite features is how it works with the
Android XBMC remote. If somebody calls my phone it will pause whatever is
playing, show a notification on the TV and resume playing when I hang up.
Always surprises me.

~~~
xpose2000
I did not know this. Thanks so much! I was going to actually buy a standalone
IR remote for my HTPC.

~~~
vetinari
Piece of advice: get the standalone IR (or BT) remote. Not only you will have
haptic feedback mentioned by skeletonjelly, but the battery will last months
and, the most important thing, you can wake up the HTPC from sleep (yes, you
can use WOL with the Android remote, but it takes too long).

Another alternative is to get HDMI CEC-USB adapter and use remote from your
telly for control. Pricewise, they are about the same as remotes.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Another option is Flirc , cross between a uSB IR reciever and a programmable
remote. You can teach it any existing IR remotes you have and it appears to
the system like a USB keyboard.

<http://flirc.tv/>

Note that despite the name, it has nothing to do with lirc.

------
oomkiller
I picked up an Apple TV for Airplay use with my iPad, but was disappointed
that I couldn't play my movies on my media server. Luckily I found out XBMC
runs on it, and it works quite well. I've been using the Eden beta on my ATV
for a month or two now, good to see it's been released.

$100 Apple TV + Jailbreak + XMBC == Awesome.

~~~
forrestthewoods
The $100 AppleTV + XBMC really is one of the best HTPCs you can have. For
playing digital media it's not only one of the best options but one of the
cheapest. Can't wait for AppleTV3 to get a jailbreak.

~~~
mitjak
But it won't play 1080p, correct?

~~~
mhurron
2nd generation AppleTV will play 1080p content, but only output 720. The new
AppleTV will output full HD.

~~~
mitjak
I didn't even notice there's a new AppleTV. Superb news!

------
skeletonjelly
Eden is a great version. I used to have version 10 crash on me all the time -
which was horrible (in a first world problems way) that I had to find a
laptop, shell in and restart XBMC, or make it non-windowed, or just reboot the
machine. Congratulations to the team!

------
w1ntermute
I'll give this a shot, but I'm not optimistic. I have an Nvidia Ion graphics
card in my HTPC, and h.264 acceleration doesn't work with anything other than
MPC-HC (I tried XBMC 10). It's really too bad, because the Ion chipsets are
wonderful for HTPCs, and XBMC has a great UI. A combination of the two has the
potential to be a great HTPC that actually plays _everything_ (instead of the
half-assedness of Apple TV or Roku).

~~~
skeletonjelly
Optimistic? You're in for a surprise. It works perfectly on my Asrock ION 330
with the Ion graphics card. Can play 1080p flawlessly without hardly affecting
the CPU thanks for the VDPAU acceleration
[http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-
TO:Install_XBMC_on_...](http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-
TO:Install_XBMC_on_an_ION_based_machine)

~~~
tominated
The only problem with it is that it doesn't do interlacing without stuttering
quite badly. I haven't tried it with 11 though.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Weird. I've never had problems with TV media in any version (10 or 11)

------
nl
I've been running Plex (originally a fork of XBMC) because it has support
remote clients (ie, displaying the UI remotely and playing video)

I can start a video on my Samsung TV, stop it, then pick up from where I left
it on my Android table (I believe there are iOS client apps too).

That's a killer feature, and I don't think XMBC has it. I'd love to be wrong
about that though...

------
pixelcort
A feature I've been looking for in a media player is the ability to run a
custom script against a file from the media player's file browser. I have a
script that I use to mark a file as watched, which I currently run as an
Automator Action from the OS X Finder after watching the video.

Has anyone come across a way of doing file-level 'actions' within a full
screen media player?

~~~
there
Why do you need a script to mark a file as watched? On Plex and XMBC you can
easily toggle a file's watched/unwatched status from the navigation interface.

~~~
pixelcort
I store this watched status on a server that other people created. It is used
to collect statistics of how many people watched a particular file. It also
allows me to see what files I've already watched as I use multiple devices.

~~~
mbitca
There is a mymediadb plugin for xbmc that does this. Can probably borrow code
from there if you have your own backend thingy.
<https://github.com/netbrain/mmdb-xbmc-addon>

------
Osiris
I've been running XMBC on Linux on a dedicated for several years now. I built
a custom box using a mini-ITX (9"x9") board, and dual 2TB drives using LVM for
4TB of storage. It's become a great entertainment box for the kids. I keep all
their movies/TV shows on there and it's simple enough that even the wife can
turn on a movie for them!

------
RugerRedhawk
I still remember the days of using T3CH builds on my original XBox, using IRC
to find certain files, etc, etc...

~~~
pbrook
I first used XBMC back when it was XBMP and I was looking around for better
dashes than evoX on my xbox. Good times getting those t3ch builds and pushing
them to the xbox, occasionally messing it up and needing to drop back to the
bootloader to fix it :)

It is incredible how this project has kept on pushing out great features and
support for new platforms. I talk to people at work who have discovered this
and now use it on their mac mini/htpc, and are completely disconnected from
the whole Xbox aspect of it.

This team has a great idea when they initially tried getting builds working
and usable on windows and linux. I wouldn't have imagined at the time how far
this project would come.

------
zanny
So I haven't been keeping up to date on the media center software packages, is
XBMC still beating MythTV?

~~~
barmstrong
Is it beating Boxee?

~~~
mike-cardwell
Personally, I moved from Boxee to XBMC when I noticed that Boxee was calling
back to boxee.tv every time I watched a video, telling them what I was
watching. Even if it was just a local video file. With no option to turn that
off. And with them ignoring my emails asking for information when I contacted
privacy@boxee.tv.

[https://grepular.com/Boxee_TV_Helps_Its_Self_To_Your_Viewing...](https://grepular.com/Boxee_TV_Helps_Its_Self_To_Your_Viewing_Habits)

~~~
untog
Well, that's sort of the entire purpose of Boxee. Or at least, it was. It was
the "Social Media Player", that allowed you and friends to see what each other
were watching, etc. I think they've moved on from that a little now that
they've seen that people don't particularly want that.

------
barmstrong
This is great. Has anyone managed to jail break the Apple TV 3 to get XBMC on
there? Or would you need to downgrade the Apple TV firmware to the 2 version
to be able to jailbreak?

~~~
GreySyntax
Can't downgrade signature checks are in place and the internals changed, you'd
need a jailbreak designed for the device.

------
captn3m0
xbmc also has builds for the iOS. You'd need a jailbroken iDevice to get it to
run, but you get the full XBMC experience (with apps, themes, weather etc)
instead of just a remote to control your "other" instance.

See [http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-
TO:Install_XBMC_on_...](http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-
TO:Install_XBMC_on_iPad/iPhone/iPod_touch) for more details on how to install
it on an iPhone, iPad or iPod touch

------
nemo1618
Just wondering, how would XBMC fare on a Raspberry Pi? I've been thinking
about setting up an ultra-cheap media center.

~~~
rcfox
Very well, apparently.

<http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/571>

------
xpose2000
The only thing XBMC is missing is HD audio support. My hope is that 12 will
have it. Then I can ditch PowerDVD

------
adambratt
I've been following XBMC for ages. Glad to see you guys are still getting work
done!

